
Strobe protocol framework - spaceboy
https://strobe.sourceforge.io/
======
baby
I've been reading a bunch about this framework lately, it's pretty
interesting! Mike Hamburg is behind this, and it uses a duplex sponge
construction to emulate the running hash we see so often in recent protocols
(Signal, Noise).

The design is really elegant, the code is minimal, and I've been wondering if
it will catch on.

